# Fantasy and SciFi Art Websites



## Alia (Jul 9, 2005)

I was out surfing the internet looking for a new avatar the other day and found some pretty awesome sites with beautiful Fantasy and Scifi pics on them and I thought I would share.  

I hope you enjoy them as much as I did...

http://www.fortunecity.com/rivendell/chronos/445/index.htm

http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/free-pictures.html

http://www.desktopstarships.com/

http://www.isidore-of-seville.com/angels/22.html

And this one was given to me by a friend...

http://www.jormungand.de/index.htm


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the links ive spent ages checking them out they were just what I needed for abit of artistic inspiration! loved the fortunecity one! cheers Alia x


----------



## Alia (Jul 14, 2005)

I have another one to add:
http://www.art.com/asp/default-asp/_/posters.htm?TNID=0&ui=6DA191D498F04A108D093347E2E37992
This one has loads of art, not just fantasy.

And the fortunecity one is my favorite too, thanks Kyektulu...


----------

